# Ghost Riders vs The Nasuverse



## DeathScream (Aug 28, 2011)

Lets just say that God and Mephisto made a deal to see if John and Dan Can take another dimension without problems, so they decide to send the GR to the Nasuverse sector of the multiverse to see if the So called Servants, Vampires and Humans from that dimension are strong enough to defeat the Heavens Avatar of Wrath itself

1st Scenario - Johnny and Dan as the GR, One by one, or everyone depending of the situation

2nd Scenario - Zarathos and Kale Mode(Wrath of God), One By One or Everyone too

3rd Scenario(Bcuz everyone loves it) -  vs The Entire Type-Moonverse

Note: Zarathos is Fucking Pissed off


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2011)

look into my eyes


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Aug 28, 2011)

hammer said:


> look into my eyes



Like this?

*Spoiler*: __ 








- Tak


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 28, 2011)

GoneDumbSEED said:


> Like this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The colors!


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> look into my eyes



"Have a Nice death"

Back on topic. They get really far

I don't think they can hurt ORT, but at least they can...say, kill Arcueid


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 29, 2011)

Isn't one of the GRs a planetbuster at their strongest? Or was that just speculation?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Isn't one of the GRs a planetbuster at their strongest? Or was that just speculation?



That was hype and it was only mentioned by Dr Strange and he was referring to Jhonny

I still believe they can kill Arcueid and reach ORT, though


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 29, 2011)

Normally I would agree with you here, but when it's coming from someone like Strange... I don't know.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Normally I would agree with you here, but when it's coming from someone like Strange... I don't know.



Life Wiper at it's best, Jhonny has no PlanetBusting proof

But it's more than enough to wipe most of the verse


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 29, 2011)

That's fair enough.

I'd like to see what ORT can actually do, because I've heard some pretty outrageous claims made in its defence.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> That's fair enough.
> 
> I'd like to see what ORT can actually do, because I've heard some pretty outrageous claims made in its defence.



He/She is not a Universe buster for sure. 

He/She is, however stronger than ArcheType-Earth (Arcueid at it's prime, who is a life-wiper for sure) and Gilgamesh (he was speculated to be a Country-Buster at it's best)


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 29, 2011)

Not bad.  What about hax/resistance/etc.?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Not bad.  What about hax/resistance/etc.?



Resistance might be planetary, seeing as he/she is made with material from Mercury itself

He/She can travel from Mercury to Earth in a matter of seconds, but he/she can't go at lightspeed or FTL

He/She has a lot of hax. His/Her main ability, "Crystal Valley" allows him/her to transform everything surrounding him/her into the environment of Mercury. It alters everything into crystalline-like structures, including living beings as trees.

It is superior than Arcueid's Marble Phantasm and it's an ability as natural as breathing.

His/Her only weakness is that she/he seems to be mindless


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 29, 2011)

That can be an asset for it, though.  No mind to fuck.

That said, it's nowhere near powerful enough (judging from that) compared to who I've seen it put against.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> That can be an asset for it, though.  No mind to fuck.
> 
> That said, it's nowhere near powerful enough (judging from that) compared to who I've seen it put against.



Care to show me what kind of ORT thread they made?

I forgot to mention, ORT has no concept of death. You can destroy it but you cannot kill it. How to counter this ability remains unknown


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 29, 2011)

is the only real one on this forum.

Elsewhere, I've seen people put it against even stronger people.  And let's not forget 'Dark Schneider vs. Nasuverse' on Spacebattles.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> is the only real one on this forum.
> 
> Elsewhere, I've seen people put it against even stronger people.  And let's not forget 'Dark Schneider vs. Nasuverse' on Spacebattles.



ORT is nowhere being a Universe-Buster and Ryougi dies before she can even resort to her void form

and yeah, that thread is pretty much true


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 29, 2011)

True in what regard?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

I just send you a message.

Back on topic, I still maintain my argument


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> look into my eyes



look into her tits


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 29, 2011)

didn't one ghose rider beat mephisto before


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

Lina Inverse said:


> look into her tits



Dat ArcheType-Earth


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 29, 2011)

Well zarathos/GR is the avatar of god's wrath, in fact, it was stated that Zarathos could defeat the WWH hulk


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

duoranger said:


> Well zarathos/GR is the avatar of god's wrath, in fact, it was stated that Zarathos could defeat the WWH hulk



The Nasuverse's most powerful being is TYPE ORT and he/she has no concept of death. You can destroy it but you cannot kill it


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 29, 2011)

so it means that even a fully released zarathos with god Wrath Laying down the medieval in everyone cant stop her?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

duoranger said:


> so it means that even a fully released zarathos with god Wrath Laying down the medieval in everyone cant stop her?



I don't know if Void Ryougi can do something, but you cannot kill ORT. Unless you're a universe-buster or an omnipotent

and none of the GR has that kind of strength


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 30, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I don't know if Void Ryougi can do something, *but you cannot kill ORT. Unless you're a universe-buster or an omnipotent*
> 
> and none of the GR has that kind of strength



So, so, _so_ tempted to capitalise on this...


----------



## Riverlia (Aug 30, 2011)

You don't need that kind of power to 'kill' ORT

Instead of saying she has no concept of death, the canon wording is her concept of death is too foreign for us human to understand and what we consider 'death' isn't her 'death'

To kill ORT, you'd need at least:

-A fellow Mercurian creature who would understand the same concept of 'death' and thus, theoretically, can kill her provide that said creature had enough power. This method is simply impossible as of now because ORT personally life wiped all Mercurian living beings. 
Blah, no wonder all Types wiped out their planets' living populaces. No planet-mate=immortality

- Having enough reality warping power to enforce known concept of death on her. I doubt you'll need universal or omnipotent for this task. Lesser reality warping based on stuff like Probability warping is not going to cut it though.


Of course, with enough pure power, you can turn ORT into a smoking crater anyway. She won't die, yes, but it will take time to rebuild herself back to the height of her power. 


Also, we don't know whether ORT is mindless or not. She's currently non-responsive however, and sleep 24/7


----------



## SpaceMook (Aug 30, 2011)

If you actually manage to kill Type-Mercury it'll likely result in the destruction of the continent its on if the death of Type-Jupiter is any indication (Its death wiped out North America when killed by Ado Edem using Slash Emperor. Type-Mercury being the physically strongest of the Aristoteles should produce a similar effect if it dies.)


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 30, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> So, so, _so_ tempted to capitalise on this...



I was just stating that a character with that kind of power would allow it to slaughter every single being in the verse

Which none of the GR have that kind of power


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, so the result is clear

They stop at ORT, but wipe most of the verse


----------



## willyvereb (Aug 31, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> If you actually manage to kill Type-Mercury it'll likely result in the destruction of the continent its on if the death of Type-Jupiter is any indication (Its death wiped out North America when killed by Ado Edem using Slash Emperor. Type-Mercury being the physically strongest of the Aristoteles should produce a similar effect if it dies.)


Nah, that was special to Type-JUPITER.
You know the Type which had a pseudo-star as its core. Also it techniqcally wiped two continents since it destroyed entire Eurasia in the process.

Anyways, here's a summary on what can the ORT do:

- Is 40 meters high

- is considered the strongest Type, the so-called "hidden boss character"

- can achieve escape velocity (by powerscaling well above Mach 30 since there are Types that escaped even the Jupiter's gravitation)

- can travel from Mercury to Earth (in unknown time interval)

- Has a body harder, sharper, more durable,more flexible and more heat resistant than anything made on Earth

- Which means his tentacles are also sharper than anything that can be made on Earth. Add powerscaling that it is supposedly far stronger than Servants, it very likely has 100+ tons of strength.

- Has durability far far above city level (even the weakest Types consider nuke level blasts as little more than a nuisance)

- Has no concept of death by the normal human sense

- Even if ORT is physically destroyed, it's eventually getting resurrected by the will of Mercury

- Regretfully that also means its life is linked to planet mercury. The destruction of the planet means ORT's death.

- can absorb organic beings to gain their knowledge

- that way it can "learn" to speak by replaying the memories of the absorbed creature like using a tape recorder

- has no consciousness by the human sense

- ORT is pretty damn lazy and doesn't do anything unless provoked

- has Crystal Valley, an ability similar but superior to Arcueid's Marble Phantasm

- It enforces the reality of Mercury on the Earth's Supreme Reality Marble thus recreating the  environment of Mercury.

- It transforms the entire surface into crystalline-like structures, including even any unfortunate creature caught inside the Crystal Valley

- The range of this ability is unknown but based on the character art it's the very least 5-10 times of the ORT's height IIRC. So 200-400 meters of radius.

-  Crystal Valley requires no effort on ORT's part because it's totally natural to his existence.


That's all we know. The rest are just wild speculations IMO.

Yeah, not counting Ryougi's hyperbole and the still featless Akasha, Jedah can solo the Nasuverse.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 31, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Nah, that was special to Type-JUPITER.
> You know the Type which had a pseudo-star as its core. Also it techniqcally wiped two continents since it destroyed entire Eurasia in the process.
> 
> Anyways, here's a summary on what can the ORT do:
> ...



Ok. But I wasn't taking Jedah or Pyron into consideration. I was just talking about how far the GRs will make it in the Nasuverse

I could also throw Sirius in, but that's not the case


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Nah, that was special to Type-JUPITER.
> You know the Type which had a pseudo-star as its core. Also it techniqcally wiped two continents since it destroyed entire Eurasia in the process.
> 
> Anyways, here's a summary on what can the ORT do:
> ...



That's pretty damn impressive.  I like it when people provide information about something rather than just going 'x characters wins'.


----------

